# ESPN gives the Bucks no Respect



## #1BucksFan (Apr 14, 2003)

I was watching PTI, and a commercial, and the commercial for the Heat-Bucks say that Shaq and the Heat come to Milwaukee to *BEAT* the Bucks. give us our props ESPN. We were a playoff team last year and we have a winning record, we could easily be 5-0 if not for a few mistakes at the end of the Heat and Magic game. They're pure bull****.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

Good game so far for the Bucks. Redd is on fire.


----------



## bigdbucks (Jun 7, 2002)

looks like they will lose this game....unable to finish during the course of the game. Oh well no shame in losing to the best team in the east


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Don't feel too bad -- two thirds of the league is in the same boat as you.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

Life sucks with TJ Ford, huh?


----------



## #1BucksFan (Apr 14, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> Life sucks with TJ Ford, huh?


Not really, we still got a playoff contender.

I was in attendance, we would have won if the first 6 minutes of the third quarter never happened.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>#1BucksFan</b>!
> 
> 
> Not really, we still got a playoff contender.
> ...


You need a more natural point guard out there. I like Williams and James, but off the bench. The team just wasn't doing anything on offense. There were no real play makers out there. Guys like Redd and Mason are better at creating their own shots, but they aren't really playmakers in the half court. 

This team needs to run full court offense all of the time, because you won't win a lot of games in the half court; you only have a couple of good half court players.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Being a Heat fan was the same way last year.....no respect all season long


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Don't feel too bad, you guys won't make the playoffs anyways.


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jcintosun911</b>!
> Don't feel too bad, you guys won't make the playoffs anyways.


I think we still have a good shot. Look at who we have been facing: LAL, Heat, Timberwolves, SAC, PHX. Those aren't easy teams to beat. Now also with the Pacers probably going to be out of the hunt that should really help us.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Mavs Dude</b>!
> 
> I think we still have a good shot. Look at who we have been facing: LAL, Heat, Timberwolves, SAC, PHX. Those aren't easy teams to beat. Now also with the Pacers probably going to be out of the hunt that should really help us.


Well let's be serious here for a minute, I think you guys have a shot at making the playoffs, but without TJ you guys will have a hard time getting there.

And by the way, Indiana isn't out of it by any stretch of the imagination. They might still win the division.


----------

